# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Awesome All Natural High Tec Flea, Tick, and Mosquito Preventions for Dogs, Cats and Farm Anim

## Working Poor

I used to use a prescription flea, tick and mosquito preventative on my pets. I always felt bad about having to use it because my pure breed dobermans always got a little bit sick for a day or so after applying it. I have tried many different natural flea and tick products but always ended up having to go back to the prescription chemical preventative to keep the fleas, ticks and mosquitoes off my beloved fur babies.This simple disk shaped device hooks on to your pet's collar.  This high tech product  uses scalar electromagnetic waves to form a protective barrier around animal and keep these disease ridden parasites away. There is no charging up or battery to change.

 People can also use device on a chain around their neck to prevent mosquito bites and head lice infestation. It is safe to use on the youngest to the oldest pets in any health condition. It last for up to 4 years and cost much less than poison prescription preventatives. Larger farm animals such as horses and cows will require 4 devices to fully protect them. If you decide to buy one for your pet please carefully follow the directions for use to insure results.

You can make a purchase here:
Pet Protector

And if you would like to take advantage of the marketing plan go here: Pet Protector Marketing Plan and sign up as a distributor that has 4 different starter packages ranging in price from free to $1000. It is a great product for e-bay and amazon for people who have ebay and amazon seller accounts. I am very pleased with the results for my pets and the business plan.

----------


## Suzanimal

How long have you been using it? I'm very interested because my doge is elderly and I don't like putting that stuff on him.

----------


## Working Poor

> How long have you been using it? I'm very interested because my doge is elderly and I don't like putting that stuff on him.


I am so glad that you found your doge I know that had you really worried. 

I have been using it for 2 months. No fleas at all and no licking and scratching which I just hate to hear. The prescription heart worm preventative does not keep mosquitoes from biting it it just kills the larva and the nymphs it they enter the body but, I do know someone who's dog got heart worms even though they used the treatment.  I don't doubt that fleas, ticks and heart worms are beginning to become immune to the prescription products.  I found one *un*attached tick on my male the other day but he goes deep into the woods everyday and he has really thick fur. I have found *attached* ticks on him when using the *prescription* product. My H wears one and says he never gets bitten by mosquitoes. I get bit all the time. I think I will get one for myself as well. The only draw back I have found is that the animal must be free of any ticks or fleas and that you do have to use your normal prescription or other product for up to 20 days after putting the disk on the animal because it takes time for the animal's own electrical field to adjust to the frequency of the disk. In other words you cannot start out using it if your animal is already infested with fleas and ticks if you do if you do the fleas will adjust to the frequency as well. Also you cannot remove the collar when bathing because it disconnects the field that is generated around the animal if you do take off the collar it will take another 7-20 days for the field to regenerate. I put the disk on my dogs on the same day that I used the last dose of prescription flea tick and heart worm preventative. The disk will not be affected by water so if your pet loves to swim you do not have worry about the disk just don't take it off of them if they swim.

I read many reviews about it before purchasing and decided that it was worth a shot because my older girls gets sick every time I have to give her heartworm and flea preventative. I have one friend who's pet died because of a flea treatment. I feed them a very good diet so that they are healthy and I have always worried about putting poison on them especially when I can see they it makes them feel sick. I also keep them on diatomaeous earth for intestinal parasites. I am very happy with the results. I think my "fawn" doberman seems much more healthy now. Fawns are known to have problems with their skin and to have more delicate health than the black and red dobermans. Her coat looks better than I have ever seen it look and most people who have owned fawns would comment on how good her coat looked for a fawn even before I used the disk. I think the poison contributes to her skin problems.

The product has been studied and they do have the results of the study on the web site.

I still have some unused prescription product "just in case" but if they make it thru the summer without fleas I think I will give it away to someone who is infested with fleas and encourage them to get the disk.

I have been studying frequency medicine for about 15 years. I do have a frequency generator that I use for things like food poisoning, flu, pain ect. It works very well so that is what drew me to this product.  I already knew that I could effectively generate frequency to keep fleas and mosquitoes out of the house it is just that I could not attach a frequency generator to my dogs. There was a time that I had no money and could not buy flea and tick preventative and I played the flea, tick and mosquito frequencies constantly so that my pets would not suffer. I think the product will help to generate more interest in this type of treatment not only for pets but humans too. People who use it will start looking for other products of this type. I know it is just a tv show but the doctor "Bones" on Star Trek used frequency to diagnose and heal his patients.

----------


## tod evans

Strong poison advocate here, the Ozarks are a tick Mecca (the insect type too)...

I've been using Frontline  on my dogs ever since I ran out of my Lindane stockpile.. ($#@!ing feds!)

After over 50 years battling ticks any type of non-poisonous prevention without a beak will need to be proven to work in the rural Ozarks before I'd consider spending one cyber nickle...

----------


## Working Poor

> Strong poison advocate here, the Ozarks are a tick Mecca (the insect type too)...
> 
> I've been using Frontline  on my dogs ever since I ran out of my Lindane stockpile.. ($#@!ing feds!)
> 
> After over 50 years battling ticks any type of non-poisonous prevention without a beak will need to be proven to work in the rural Ozarks before I'd consider spending one cyber nickle...


I use to use "revolution". I live in a rural heavily wooded area with a zillion cedar tress which I have been told attracts ticks. Several of my neighbors  say that this is a bad year for ticks. 

I understand your skepticism for sure. All I can say is that it does work for my dogs and they do seem to look and feel much better than they did when I used revolution. If I find any fleas or attached ticks I will report it here.

I was going to use frontline but when a friend of mine lost their pet after applying it I decided on revolution because it had better reviews as far as safety goes plus it also prevents heart worm infestation which means I dd not have to use 2 different products. If you do decide that you want to try it and you have more than one pet maybe just try it on one of them and see how it works. It does have a money back guarantee. 

I have a flock of wild guinea hens and cocks out back they make a lot of noise but I know they help with insects of all types. I would not scare them off for the world but I know they will not be able to keep fleas and ticks off of my dogs. I know several of my neighbors like to shoot and eat them and we have had a few disputes over it but they stay on my property most of the time now because they seem to be wise to gun shot. I of course throw food out to them to encourage them to stay but I suspect that there are enough insects on my property to keep them well fed. My dog killed one of them and I shamed him so much over it that he leaves them alone now. Now he protects them and the chickens but he likes fresh eggs as much as the next guy.

 I wish I could put a disk on my chickens but I don't think a chicken would wear a collar. I do give them diatomaceous earth though. I do run the frequency generator in their pen if they seem infested with something.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Strong poison advocate here, the Ozarks are a tick Mecca (the insect type too)...
> 
> I've been using Frontline  on my dogs ever since I ran out of my Lindane stockpile.. ($#@!ing feds!)
> 
> After over 50 years battling ticks any type of non-poisonous prevention without a beak will need to be proven to work in the rural Ozarks before I'd consider spending one cyber nickle...


This is what I use on my Malinois. It seems to work okay. I haven't seen any ticks or fleas.

----------


## Working Poor

I think this product works best with people who already use natural products. They do recommend that when you bathe your animal that you do use a poison free flea and tick shampoo on them and/or some type of spray on repellent. Most people who use all natural products on their pet already use some type of flea and tick prevention soap or shampoo. I buy eucalyptus oil and mix abut 20 drops with 1/2 pint alcohol and spray my pets with it about once a week it makes them smell better too. I have been doing eucalyptus oil on them for years even when I used the poison.  My big male does not like bathing so I need something to help me out. But feeding them a very clean diet keeps them from smelling bad too. we can always smell the store bought food on other people's pets. My dogs smell like new born puppies born to a healthy mother.

I am really impressed that my dogs including my old man(he is very dog-like) do not get bitten by mosquitoes and no ticks attached on them. I have pulled  3 ticks off my body in the past 2 days so I am getting one for myself as well. I spend a lot of time out in the woods and I can't stand putting poison on my own body.

The company will replace a defective device if sent back to them within 30 days of receiving. They do also provide an app that you can down load to your phone to check the field being emitted by the disk. To me this product is very innovative and in accordance with how I feel health in general. I just don't like pharmaceutical chemicals going in mine or my pets bodies.

----------


## tod evans

> I think this product works best with people who already use natural products. They do recommend that when you bathe your animal that you do use a poison free flea and tick shampoo on them and/or some type of spray on repellent. Most people who use all natural products on their pet already use some type of flea and tick prevention soap or shampoo. I buy eucalyptus oil and mix abut 20 drops with 1/2 pint alcohol and spray my pets with it about once a week it makes them smell better too. I have been doing eucalyptus oil on them for years even when I used the poison.  My big male does not like bathing so I need something to help me out. But feeding them a very clean diet keeps them from smelling bad too. we can always smell the store bought food on other people's pets. My dogs smell like new born puppies born to a healthy mother.
> 
> I am really impressed that my dogs *including my old man(he is very dog-like)* do not get bitten by mosquitoes and no ticks attached on them. I have pulled  3 ticks off my body in the past 2 days so I am getting one for myself as well. I spend a lot of time out in the woods and I can't stand putting poison on my own body.
> 
> The company will replace a defective device if sent back to them within 30 days of receiving. They do also provide an app that you can down load to your phone to check the field being emitted by the disk. To me this product is very innovative and in accordance with how I feel health in general. I just don't like pharmaceutical chemicals going in mine or my pets bodies.


+rep for your ol' man!

But bathing dogs?

My dogs have never been bathed in anything but river water or the occasional tomato juice bath for skunks, absolutely never any kind of alcohol, oil, soap or other man-made cleanser touches them.

Besides the Frontline I keep a pile of cedar shavings by the dust collector that they lie in year round for a bed in the shop...

Neither they, nor I, have had fleas or ticks for years and the dogs always have a faint scent of cedar when you nuzzle 'em...(Like your ol' man I'm shaggier than my dogs)

----------


## Working Poor

> +rep for your ol' man!
> 
> But bathing dogs?
> 
> My dogs have never been bathed in anything but river water or the occasional tomato juice bath for skunks, absolutely never any kind of alcohol, oil, soap or other man-made cleanser touches them.
> 
> Besides the Frontline I keep a pile of cedar shavings by the dust collector that they lie in year round for a bed in the shop...
> 
> Neither they, nor I, have had fleas or ticks for years and the dogs always have a faint scent of cedar when you nuzzle 'em...(Like your ol' man I'm shaggier than my dogs)


I don't bathe them very often at all only if they are covered in mud or something. My present dogs haven't encountered any skunks thank God. I have had dogs that did and I poured tomato juice on them it helped but they had to sleep out side until I could not smell it any more. I have always allowed my dogs to sleep inside but if they stink from getting into something they may have to stay out until I can get to washing them or the stink wears off. A lot of people bathe their dogs often personally I don't think it all that good for dogs but people feed them commercial dog food and it makes them stink. I sometimes use cedar oil too and I sewed them(the dogs but not my H) some beds that stuffed with cedar shavings. My ole man is a very shaggy dude. I will tell him you gave him a rep. We don't get fleas either but ticks are a problem around my place for both people and animals. BTW I tried to +rep you as well but I have reped you too many times lately so maybe someone will catch me up.

----------


## tod evans

> I don't bathe them very often at all only if they are covered in mud or something. My present dogs haven't encountered any skunks thank God. I have had dogs that did and I poured tomato juice on them it helped but they had to sleep out side until I could not smell it any more. I have always allowed my dogs to sleep inside but if they stink from getting into something they may have to stay out until I can get to washing them or the stink wears off. A lot of people bathe their dogs often personally I don't think it all that good for dogs but people feed them commercial dog food and it makes them stink. I sometimes use cedar oil too and I sewed them(the dogs but not my H) some beds that stuffed with cedar shavings. My ole man is a very shaggy dude. I will tell him you gave him a rep. We don't get fleas either but ticks are a problem around my place for both people and animals. BTW I tried to +rep you as well but I have reped you too many times lately so maybe someone will catch me up.


If they stink, not skunk stink, just take an outing to the river, fish, drink beer float, swim etc.....

All of ya'll will be looking forward to stinky dogs if you make it a habit...

----------

